# 3D Printing > 3D Printers (Hardware) >  In dire need of urgent help

## emarald

Hi in need of help please i cant do any printing i put in a new mother board on my Creality cr-10s5 and updated it as per instruction by eBay seller and 
i have lost the command line for auto bed leveling in the upgrade and i cant get the command option back, not even by restoring it back  ....? so i cannot use 
the printer so i would very much appreciate it if some one can help me please thanking you anyway in anticipation of any help

----------

